# Rabbit peeing on couch



## Peppers mom (Mar 9, 2011)

My 10 week old bunny that Ive had for 2 weeks is peeing on are couches.. when ever we let her out and she gets up on the couch she pees on it but she hasnt peed any where else besides her littler box so why does she keep peeing on the couch and no where else???? :?


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 9, 2011)

i had a bunny that did the same thing except she also peed on the beds. after she was spayed that pretty much stopped. are there other animals in the house? if so peepers may be trying to establish that its his/her house


----------



## cindyrads (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is doing the same thing and is 11 weeks now. I'm pretty sure he is just claiming it as his. He only goes in his litter box or on the futon in the family room. He's also been dropping poops on it. We covered it with plastic and then put some blankets over it. He peed a little spot on it this morning again and I'm going to just leave it there for a day or so to see if he continues to do it. I'm thinking if it is territorial marking he may stop if he smells his "mark" on it. Then I'll wash the blankets again and see what happens. (We don't sit in there that much lately.) 

Onces he's neutered I expect it will stop, plus he has only been here three weeks and is still settling in.


----------



## Peppers mom (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes there are other animals there are 3 dogs and 5 cats that go in and out all day.. she most likely wont be in inside rabbit my mom said before that come spring she has to live outside like the other rabbits so its just for now that shes inside.. Ive been putting her back in her cage after she does it and making her stay there awhile but i don't think its helping..


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 9, 2011)

Unfortunately that's extremely common! My girl is perfectly litter trained except for the 3 times she's peed on the couch (and once on her old owner's bed) - she knows where to go, but she chooses to mark those places occasionally. It could go away with spaying, or it might not. Sometimes the smell of humans on the couch is just too tempting and they feel the need to mark.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like a territorial issue. We used to cover the couch with cardboard boxes to block it off. Neutering sounds like the order of the day.


----------



## Peppers mom (Mar 9, 2011)

well I don't plan on getting her spayed come summer she will be outside and im not sure whether I am going to breed her in the future or not.. I was just wondering if it was normal or not because my mini lop doe who was unspayed who was a house rabbit for about a year didn't pee on the couches this much or on any thing..


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd give her some time to acclimate to her new home. Natasha came to live with me in August, and she peed on the couch constantly until about November or December. She continued to pee on my lap when I was at the computer for another month or so. Since January, though, she hasn't gone outside her litter boxes at all. 

Until that happened, I kept a towel on the sofa, over a puppy-training pad, and watched her carefully. When it looked like she was backing up into a corner I'd say, "time to use your litter" and shoo her into her cage. That helped a bit, as she learned she could go into her cage and use the litter without being locked in right away. 

Mostly, I think it was a territory-marking thing. Once Natasha settled in and accepted that she was home, everything was fine. Oddly, I could tell she'd crossed that boundary the day she started paying attention to the stuffed bunnies.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 10, 2011)

its territorial. Or she may just smell where people sit on the couch. They're noses pick up so much more then ours. And the odor from that area may be left on the couch and thus making her pee.

Try getting the pet odor remover. The spray stuff and see if it helps or I'd def keep her off of it.


----------

